# Snowtubing....MINI STYLE!!!!!!!!!!!



## normajeanbaker (Dec 24, 2008)

Maine winters stink with the snow we get. I've never been able to get my driving horses hooked during the winter and there isn't much fun stuff to do with all the icky white stuff....until now that is! In case I havent mentioned it lately, I LOVE MY MINI!!!!!




Not too many would put up with my "great" ideas





2008 was Norma Jean Baker's("sassy") last year in the show ring. She's been a little upset that she's not doing anything, as she's always had a job, and has had a small case of the winter grumpies. I think I found a way to solve it



I dont know if I had more fun or if she did!

And before anyone panics.....she's been driving for 6 years, I had someone there incase something happened, she dragged the snowtube before I got in, and I attached the breastplate with bailing twine incase we needed to quickly cut it if she didnt like the idea. However, now that I know she is MORE then cool with the deal, I am getting something better then the twine to use. Just wanted to be able to quickly release things if anything went wrong.

I am pretty sure the horse had as much fun as I did and I think she was a little upset when we stopped, but it wont be long before we hook up again!

She's a horse I can drive with no blinders with no trouble at all. She actually is better with no blinders on. But, I threw the hood on her incase the snowtube whipped to the side quickly or something, and I didnt want her to get scared. I do think she'd be fine without it though, as she tried to jump in the snowtube when I showed it to her





Thanks for letting me share ) ~Jen~


----------



## BannerBrat (Dec 24, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Wooooooooooooh!



[/SIZE]

She looks wonderful & great idea!





She's a very pretty girl.


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow, that looks like fun! We do have to get inventive with all this snow, don't we? She looks awesome! I need to find a mini that can pull me. Maybe Princess (you remember her?), although she would probably prefer that I pull her!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ILOVEMYHORSECOMANCHE (Dec 24, 2008)

Aw that looks like a blast!





Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Miniequine (Dec 24, 2008)

That is SO AWESOME! Exactly what I've been thinking about.....

I HOPE we get at least one snow this year!

Little John will be pulling us around!

So awesome.............. Merry Christmas!

~Sandy


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Dec 24, 2008)

OMG! lol. that's amazing, i totally want to do that with my donkeys!


----------



## shelly (Dec 24, 2008)

That looks like a blast Jen!!!!! What a great idea for Norma's boredom...she does look like she is enjoying herself as much as you are!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 24, 2008)

looks like a great time





very pretty girl too


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 24, 2008)

That's awesome!!



You both look like you're having fun!!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Dec 24, 2008)

That looks like way to much fun!!!


----------



## ~Dan (Dec 24, 2008)

*THAT LOOKS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO COOLIO



*


----------



## River Wood (Dec 24, 2008)

I just might have to do that myself...but I'm not sure I could be myself back out of the tube when I was done OH! LOL


----------



## Jill (Dec 25, 2008)

That looks like so much fun!!!! Awesome pictures!!!


----------



## markadoodle (Dec 25, 2008)

haha i love ya jen u should c jewel w/ A SLED BEGHIND HER


----------



## HGFarm (Dec 25, 2008)

How fun! A friend sent me winter photos one time of her and her 1/2 Arab pinto gelding- and he was attached in the same way- to her sled (the kind the kids sit on) What a riot, and yes, her horse loved it too!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 26, 2008)

Awesome! I kept forgetting to look this thread up when I was home so tonight I can finally see the pictures and what a blast it looks like you're having! Your mare is quite lovely in her own right too.





Leia


----------



## Candice (Dec 26, 2008)

Now that looks FUN!!!


----------



## willowoodstables (Dec 26, 2008)

Looks like a blast!

Jen, where did you get your blinker hood!>> I have a Radon one that doesn't quite sit right on a mini head while it sits great on my hackney's head! I like the look of yours!

Kim


----------



## yankee_minis (Dec 26, 2008)

OMG That is so cool!!!

I hate the snow-- cuz there's not much you can do with the horses once it snows.

You found something fun for both of you!


----------



## nysart8902 (Dec 26, 2008)

That looks like so much fun! I might have to get a snow tube for next winter.


----------



## markadoodle (Dec 27, 2008)

jen i love sassy is this her retirment "party" lol ;o kali is still alittle poppy about my mom picking up his feet and polka coliced lastnight but we gave her 9c.cs and she is fine now! ;o bye 4 now gotta go work w/ my interesting horses


----------



## Basketmiss (Dec 27, 2008)

Those are such cool pix!! I love the retirement-Priceless!!

Thanks for sharing..


----------



## maplegum (Dec 27, 2008)

I can see how that would make winter time a lot more enjoyable! What a blast!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 30, 2008)

Puts me in mind of the days of my youth when we used to tied the toboggan on with binder twine only we didn't use reins!




That set up is so much better than a sleigh! You can go anywhere the horse can go with that and not get bogged down in the snow. The only thing I would say is be very careful NOT to go downhill!!!


----------



## tnovak (Dec 31, 2008)

Looks like alot of fun! We used to tobogan but with a big horse and rider-and we had a blast!


----------



## whitney (Jan 5, 2009)

For any future tubers Meijers have the heavy duty snow tubes on sale 25% off so they are 11.24 get there quick my store only had 3 left and I bought one for me and Ginia.


----------



## MiniMaid (Jan 5, 2009)

OMG thats so cute!


----------



## dreaminmini (Jan 6, 2009)

Very Cool!!! I want to try that!!! Love your pics.


----------

